# Size of Bowl



## Beth723 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have had the same Betta for almost 2 years. I make sure to clean the bowl regularly but I feel bad because it is so small. Should I consider moving him to a larger tank?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes!! You should spend 40 bucks and get your betta a brand new 5 gallon tank. It would be perfect and he would be much happier if he could move around more.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, yes, yes!!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, yes, yes!!!


----------



## dmari888 (Aug 11, 2008)

you dont have to spend 40$ you can get a 10 gallon tank at petsmart for 10$


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

dmari888 said:


> you dont have to spend 40$ you can get a 10 gallon tank at petsmart for 10$


Yeah... But after buying a filter and a heater plus gravel and other things, you are better off buying a 5 gallon kit or something. Or a 10 if you feel like spending a little extra on your betta buddy :wink:


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

You can get twice the size for maybe $10-20 more...but it all depends on how much room you have anyways.


----------

